

Share the Air: the Man behind Rachel Sequoia - tgrass

In her video she sends us to Sharetheair108.com with a nice LaunchRock landing page - not exactly your barefoot hippie handrawn concept. Sharetheair108.com was registered on March 25 by Jarod Reyes who has been pumping the video regularly on his twitter feed.<p>Nice job Jarod! So when does he tell us the real story?<p>http://twitter.com/jreyesdesign<p>Is it related to Jarod's work at MessageParty? http://twitter.com/messageparty<p>Or just a side project?
======
tgrass
<http://twitter.com/jreyesdesign>

